# SSL + Confixx



## Spranta (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo

ich möchte gerne ein eigenes Zertifikat mit openSSL erstellen und dieses für einen Benutzer in Confixx nutzen. Wie erstelle ich ein Zertifikat und wie binde ich es ein? Hab egenwas gelesen mit VirtualHost in der /etc/apache2/httpd.conf anlegen.

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## LOK (20. Mai 2007)

das einbinden der SSL-Keys ist bei Confixx denkbar einfach...

in den Admin-Account von Confixx gehen und dort unter Einstellung bei "SharedSSL" die Keys hinzufügen


----------

